# What do you think this older trailer is worth?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

$2,000 is a decent price for that trailer.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree  My '83 bumper-pull two horse was $1,000
I wouldn't only refrain from talking them down, I would get out there asap because that trailer will probably go fast if there's no major structural damage.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I have to agree with those whose said get it asap. The market will be picking up now with income tax returns coming back (mine was deposited today) and weather clearing up. Looks like a great buy!


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

You need to hook it up to your truck before you make an offer on the older goosenecks as they were built for 2wd trucks with 15 and 16" rubber not newer 4x4 f-350's with 20" rubber. Many of the older trailers will work fine hooked to a flatbed, but have to be modified ~$1-1500 to keep the neck of the trailer from destroying your bed rails.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It is important to have the frame checked for rust. It could get pricey to repair. Do you have a budget for tires, wheels, bearings, wiring, and anything else it may need?


----------



## Dances with Horses (Feb 25, 2011)

I think that $2,000 is a decent price for this older trailer. However, as mentioned before this trailer might be pricey due to the repairs needed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you been underneath to check the frame? How are the bearings and it has to have brakes on one axle? My bumper pull stock cost me an additional almost $400 for brake magnets and one bearing. When manure is allowed to remain in a trailer, the wood floor remains damp and it sits on the frame.


----------



## ponto (Mar 4, 2011)

*McQuerry Trailer Facebook Page*

I have that model, they seem to be really well built from day one. I started a McQuerry Trailer facebook page if you would like to see some photos.


----------

